# Honda parts



## concraft821 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am looking for some backup parts for my HS720. Can somone recommend an online parts source for Honda snowblower parts?

Thanks
Bri


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. This is a pretty reputable dealer to buy from. eBay also has numerous items for your machine.
Diagrams for Honda HS720 AA SNOW BLOWER, USA, VIN# SAAA-1000001 Model : HS720 AA SNOW BLOWER, USA, VIN# SAAA-1000001


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

By my calculations (and my Honda dealer login  ), Jack's is discounting a whole 3% off of list price for Honda. By the time you pay for shipping, might just as well buy the stuff locally.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Boats.net seem to have great prices on OEM parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bri 

I'd Google it and try comparing a few parts over the different on line sources like jacks, partstree, cyclepartsnation, ... and search them on amazon and ebay too just to see who's offering the best price and or fastest shipping depending on what is more important to you. 

Don't forget to check a local dealer or two some times the prices can surprise you in a good way.

Might be helpful if you add a location to your profile so it pops under your user name.


----------



## concraft821 (Nov 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Bri
> 
> I'd Google it and try comparing a few parts over the different on line sources like jacks, partstree, cyclepartsnation, ... and search them on amazon and ebay too just to see who's offering the best price and or fastest shipping depending on what is more important to you.
> 
> ...


I put in an order on jackssmallengines.com. I will update the thread when I get the parts. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

concraft821 said:


> I put in an order on jackssmallengines.com. I will update the thread when I get the parts.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


have been waiting nearly 6 years for update.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i wouldn't hold my breath, he's been mia in since 12/14.2014


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> have been waiting nearly 6 years for update.


That's what I like about you, patience.  


.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> i wouldn't hold my breath, he's been mia in since 12/14.2014


youre a super moderator. track him down and make him update his post!!!!!

I'm a premium super duper member and I want my money''s worth


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

anyone can PM him. but IMM if he hasn't logged in in nearly 6 years he left the site would never see the PM notice unless he has email notification set up to see he has a pm


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> anyone can PM him. but IMM if he hasn't logged in in nearly 6 years he left the site would never see the PM notice unless he has email notification set up to see he has a pm


find out where he lives and call him or go knock on his door and tell him to update his thread.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

on a serious note. Honda parts have gone thru the roof in last 8 months. close to dealer prices with most online places.Plus you have to pay for shipping. Its a real pain in the you know what.

You get used to 30% off from someone like boats.net and then whammo. Not sure why. The tariffs probably or CV19?

Anyway , I found bikebandit.com which has pretty good prices. have mentioned prices in another thread. Maybe they havent gotten the memo but I am ordering a ton of parts from them before they CHANGE their prices also.

Have already ordered twice. Ir takes 3-4 weeks cause probably coming from overseas but they honored their prices. Theyare getting my businessunless anyone here knows of a better company.

That is really why i resurrected this old thread. Good parts prices/sources are very important to us crankies.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

one million percent behind you. the increases covid and surcharges from china that we are paying not them.


----------

